# Resting Heart Rate 105bpm



## lazy (25 Jul 2014)

i went for a gym induction and my instructed measured my pulse,it was coming up as 105, 106, 107.
he said i have to see my doctor.

went to see my doctor he send me for some blood tests and asked me to avoid exercise for 2 week until the result comes back, he said i look healthy, i feel healthy and do cycle 20 plus miles a day. i am only 30.

its scary


----------



## RWright (25 Jul 2014)

That is scary. Be careful with it. Good luck getting it sorted, hopefully quickly.


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Jul 2014)

Yeah, that's far too high, see a doctor. as a comparison I'm 39 and my resting HR is typically around 48bpm.


----------



## byegad (25 Jul 2014)

Yes. Take this seriously and do as the doctor says. Hopefully it will be sorted and you can get on your bike soon.


----------



## petergc (25 Jul 2014)

Hope you get this sorted. Look after yourself


----------



## Saluki (25 Jul 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Yeah, that's far too high, see a doctor. as a comparison I'm 39 and my resting HR is typically around 48bpm.


Mine too, I'm 50.

@lazy do as the doc says. That RHR is scary high.


----------



## jazzkat (25 Jul 2014)

You've done the right thing seeing the doc. 
I thought this was going to be a "is this normal, should I see the doc" type post.
Don't worry they'll sort it, you'll be back on your bike soon enough.
The elephant in the room.............why were you going to a gym when you own a bike


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2014)

Keep us updated. Hope everything get's sorted.


----------



## PK99 (25 Jul 2014)

lazy said:


> i went for a gym induction and my instructed measured my pulse,it was coming up as 105, 106, 107.
> he said i have to see my doctor.
> 
> went to see my doctor he send me for some blood tests and asked me to avoid exercise for 2 week until the result comes back, he said i look healthy, i feel healthy and do cycle 20 plus miles a day. i am only 30.
> ...



Some people (me included) show a marked " white coat effect" ie show elevated pulse and blood pressure when tested by the doctor (... Or at the gym?) People prone to anxiety are more likely to show the effect.

Do you know if your blood pressure was also elevated?

So, the result may not be a real worry, wait for the test results.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Jul 2014)

+1 for white coat syndrome.

With me it was my dad winding me up. He had a blood pressure meter he used to use on himself. Every so often he'd have a go at me and my brother about us being unhealthy. After 1/2 an hour of this he'd get his blood pressure meter out and say. "If you haven't got a problem lets check you then". A further 1/2 hour he'd got us to the point were we were unhealthy. Thus vindicated he'd go on and on until we'd had enough and went to the pub to get away from his bl**dy meter. ........ Until we went round next time. 

Hope this is the same with you. How was the guy at the gym? If you HR was going up it could, hopefully, be stress related. What was it at Dr's? And had you cycled there?


----------



## DWiggy (25 Jul 2014)

Got a smartphone? download the heart rate app chill out on the sofa and test yourself (finger over the camera usually) and see if its lower (or take pulse old skool), you might just have white-coat syndrome like others have said, but do as doc has instructed?

Hope its nothing!


----------



## maltloaf (25 Jul 2014)

I think tesco sell cheap pulse monitors. Worth an investment if you don't have one elsewhere (I have on various Garmin devices).

My resting heart rate is around 60 ish and I'm 41/fat but do 100+ miles a week


----------



## Ajay (25 Jul 2014)

Resting heart rate should be tested first thing in the morning as soon as you wake up, once you're up and about you're not resting. Also, take it over a few days to get an average. Sure, your 105 figure sounds high and you should see the doc, but the gym result may be influenced by lots of other things in your day - it's not your resting heart rate.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Jul 2014)

a 'normal' resting range is 60-90, CV fitter bods often less than 60.

I guess it depends a bit on how you cycle - sporty & for fitness or to get there whenever without a bead of sweat on your back and what other lifestyle factors come into play - food, booze etc.

Fingers crossed that it is a bug or a blip or aversion to having your pulse taken & that the Docs is a precaution only.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2014)

lazy said:


> i went for a gym induction and my instructed measured my pulse,it was coming up as 105, 106, 107.
> he said i have to see my doctor.
> 
> went to see my doctor he send me for some blood tests and asked me to avoid exercise for 2 week until the result comes back, he said i look healthy, i feel healthy and do cycle 20 plus miles a day. i am only 30.
> ...


How did you get to the gym? Elevated HR would be expected if you'd walked from the car, up some stairs, perhaps pushed a few heavy doors open...


Gym instructor should be sacked for being an idiot, yet a thorough idiot! One X on a PARQ = doctor visit


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2014)

That gym instructor needs a talking to.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2014)

What's your resting HR now ? Sit down and check again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Keep us updated. Hope everything get's sorted.


This ^^^^

But if it doesn't can I have first dibs on yer bike?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> That gym instructor needs a talking to.


 Why so? He found something unexpected, and referred it to someone qualified. The GP requiring tests suggests it was the right decision. Sure the measured HR was almost certainly not resting, but all the same, best to be cautious.

Anyway best wishes, hope it's nothing.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jul 2014)

I use one of these

It is amazing how addictive they are!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why so? He found something unexpected, and referred it to someone qualified. The GP requiring tests suggests it was the right decision. Sure the measured HR was almost certainly not resting, but all the same, best to be cautious.
> 
> Anyway best wishes, hope it's nothing.


No he didn't. The HR taken was NOT resting but was taken after the OP had made it to the gym for the induction.

Unless he drank red bull (or any other high crap beverage) and flew in, HR will be elevated...


But as mentioned earlier. When an instructor doing a PARQ during an induction with a client answers NO or X's a box, then the client is referred to their GP first. This is a legal requirement and not a thing can be done until the GP ok's it via letter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2014)

so it seems like the instructor did his job. I must be missing something.


----------



## lazy (26 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> You've done the right thing seeing the doc.
> I thought this was going to be a "is this normal, should I see the doc" type post.
> Don't worry they'll sort it, you'll be back on your bike soon enough.
> The elephant in the room.............why were you going to a gym when you own a bike



i guess to find out i have HRH, 

funny thing i went to see my nurse again and it came up as 76 than it went back to 66, but when i check on these mobile HR monitors app they always give me an average of 80bpm

well i will let my Doc decide.


----------



## lazy (26 Jul 2014)

guitarpete247 said:


> +1 for white coat syndrome.
> 
> With me it was my dad winding me up. He had a blood pressure meter he used to use on himself. Every so often he'd have a go at me and my brother about us being unhealthy. After 1/2 an hour of this he'd get his blood pressure meter out and say. "If you haven't got a problem lets check you then". A further 1/2 hour he'd got us to the point were we were unhealthy. Thus vindicated he'd go on and on until we'd had enough and went to the pub to get away from his bl**dy meter. ........ Until we went round next time.
> 
> Hope this is the same with you. How was the guy at the gym? If you HR was going up it could, hopefully, be stress related. What was it at Dr's? And had you cycled there?



ha ha you have a hell of a dad.

the Gym guy was OK bit of your Dad like, i think stress is a possibility i have been batteling with this B*tch for a while now i try to not let it win, at Docs it was 96bpm however the nurse was not alarmed but the Doc was.

anyways getting my heart checked up soon.


----------



## lazy (26 Jul 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How did you get to the gym? Elevated HR would be expected if you'd walked from the car, up some stairs, perhaps pushed a few heavy doors open...
> 
> 
> Gym instructor should be sacked for being an idiot, yet a thorough idiot! One X on a PARQ = doctor visit



Nah he was a nice chap, i guess things happen for good my doc visit was due anyways. i cycled to gym but i had to wait for instructor for like half an hour.


----------



## lazy (26 Jul 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> a 'normal' resting range is 60-90, CV fitter bods often less than 60.
> 
> I guess it depends a bit on how you cycle - sporty & for fitness or to get there whenever without a bead of sweat on your back and what other lifestyle factors come into play - food, booze etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it is a bug or a blip or aversion to having your pulse taken & that the Docs is a precaution only.


i am a Sprinter i like to do it fast, i guess thats my problem :/


----------



## lazy (26 Jul 2014)

jazzkat said:


> You've done the right thing seeing the doc.
> I thought this was going to be a "is this normal, should I see the doc" type post.
> Don't worry they'll sort it, you'll be back on your bike soon enough.
> The elephant in the room.............why were you going to a gym when you own a bike



well i got myself free membership so i thought why Not (dont ask how)



shouldbeinbed said:


> a 'normal' resting range is 60-90, CV fitter bods often less than 60.
> 
> I guess it depends a bit on how you cycle - sporty & for fitness or to get there whenever without a bead of sweat on your back and what other lifestyle factors come into play - food, booze etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it is a bug or a blip or aversion to having your pulse taken & that the Docs is a precaution only.



i hope so too, No booze however i had only 4 hours sleep that day. 



fossyant said:


> What's your resting HR now ? Sit down and check again.



it is coming up as between 65 to 75 however it was earlier about 80bpm. 

i dont really trust my crane HR monitor and the apps i use.






Fab Foodie said:


> This ^^^^
> 
> But if it doesn't can I have first dibs on yer bike?



its going for sale anyways i am getting a new one, Not quitting


----------



## lazy (26 Jul 2014)

I would like to thanks you all for your kind wishes


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jul 2014)

My resting heart rate varies between about 58 and 90, for no particular reason. My blood pressure varies between about 130/97 to 97/67.

I'm still just about alive. Don't worry about it. See your GP. Above all, don't listen to internet experts like me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jul 2014)

If it had been a female doctor, then this would have been appropriate (see 1:30 into the video) 


Anyway, I hope you get the superfast heartbeat sorted.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why so? He found something unexpected, and referred it to someone qualified. The GP requiring tests suggests it was the right decision. Sure the measured HR was almost certainly not resting, but all the same, best to be cautious.
> 
> Anyway best wishes, hope it's nothing.


Exactly, I presume the gym guy has done loads of inductions from different people, and this reading was much higher than expected, he isn't an expert but must have done enough tests to know that anything over 100 is a bit odd, so well done to him for mentioning it.


----------



## lazy (26 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> If it had been a female doctor, then this would have been appropriate (see 1:30 into the video)
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get the superfast heartbeat sorted.




we were talking about beach i ask him what sort of beach lol


----------



## Zofo (28 Jul 2014)

lazy said:


> i went for a gym induction and my instructed measured my pulse,it was coming up as 105, 106, 107.
> he said i have to see my doctor.
> 
> went to see my doctor he send me for some blood tests and asked me to avoid exercise for 2 week until the result comes back, he said i look healthy, i feel healthy and do cycle 20 plus miles a day. i am only 30.
> ...


Christ that's high....mine is 46 in the morning ...I'm 51 yrs old


----------



## BrumJim (29 Jul 2014)

Zofo said:


> Christ that's high....mine is 46 in the morning ...I'm 51 yrs old



That's low. Mine's around 52, and I've told my Mum and Wife so that if I ever have a major accident and I'm in a coma (car accident, work, etc - not just cycling, in case anyone gets over-excited), then the doctors don't get unduly worried about my heart rate. Anything below 50 can get the alarm bells ringing.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jul 2014)

Urinals are that way ---->


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

BrumJim said:


> That's low. Mine's around 52, and I've told my Mum and Wife so that if I ever have a major accident and I'm in a coma (car accident, work, etc - not just cycling, in case anyone gets over-excited), then the doctors don't get unduly worried about my heart rate. Anything below 50 can get the alarm bells ringing.


mine is 42bpm first thing in the morning.... anything under 60bpm sets the monitors off at hospital but it is not uncommon for cyclists to have very low resting heart rates (according to my severe asthma consultant) and when I went in for a bronchoscopy under sedation back in March I was setting the alarms off prior to sedation, so they gave me atropine to bring my heart rate up for the procedure!


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Jul 2014)

BrumJim said:


> That's low. Mine's around 52, and I've told my Mum and Wife so that if I ever have a major accident and I'm in a coma (car accident, work, etc - not just cycling, in case anyone gets over-excited), then the doctors don't get unduly worried about my heart rate. Anything below 50 can get the alarm bells ringing.




They'll be doing EKG's and BP tests as well I wouldn't worry too much.

The gym instructor needs talking to about his resting heart-rate testing procedure, not his GP recommendation necessarily.

I've just cycled back from Pilates class and had a cup of tea and mine is 50bpm currently.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jul 2014)

My resting heart rate is fairly low, also. When I went to a hospital for a 1-day stay for a gastroscopy (throat inspection, basically), the person who checked my pulse asked me if I was a triathlete! I was pretty pleased with myself .


----------



## charley bradley (29 Jul 2014)

try doing it lying down before you get up in the morning. if you were standing up or had just done a gym workout this would of elevated your pulse.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2014)

Lazy, you still with us?


----------



## lazy (30 Jul 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lazy, you still with us?



there is no network in the grave lol

yeah i am still alive, i went for a ECG and my RHR was 75bpm, my average has been between 75 to 85 Doctors say it fine, no issues, my blood tests were normal as well, i dont know maybe its genetic or my extra pounds causing it.

i have been measuring for last few days and after the bed was between 60 to 66.

i will visit my GP next week i will ask him to refer me for advance tests just to be on safe side.


----------



## User269 (30 Jul 2014)

lazy said:


> there is no network in the grave lol
> 
> yeah i am still alive, i went for a ECG and my RHR was 75bpm, my average has been between 75 to 85 Doctors say it fine, no issues, my blood tests were normal as well, i dont know maybe its genetic or my extra pounds causing it.
> 
> ...



You've had an ECG, FBC, and your HR is normal. Nothing to worry about, provided you steer clear of inaccurate, 'toy' HR monitors, uncalibrated, such as the one you've apparenly already tried at the gym.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2014)

lazy said:


> there is no network in the grave lol
> 
> yeah i am still alive, i went for a ECG and my RHR was 75bpm, my average has been between 75 to 85 Doctors say it fine, no issues, my blood tests were normal as well, i dont know maybe its genetic or my extra pounds causing it.
> 
> ...


sounds good to me... not sure you really need any more tests! just keep an eye on it at home - take it first thing in the morning and see what it is before you get out of bed. if your BP is fine as well, then can't see the problem (though obviously I am not qualified medically!)


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jul 2014)

They take any perceived cardio irregularity very seriously at the doctors for good reason. Glad things are fine.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2014)

That sound like great news


----------



## lazy (30 Jul 2014)

cheers guys


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> They take any perceived cardio irregularity very seriously at the doctors for good reason. Glad things are fine.


This is true, if you have any worries get thee to the Doctors, they'd rather check you out than have you cause an unpleasant scene somewhere. I know this as a Cardiac Patient. You don't need me to tell you this, but losing some excess baggage is a good thing ticker wise .... advice I could well do with heeding!


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

You will be fine. The GP wont do any more tests. White Coat Syndrome indeed.

MY BP was high for me recently on my Pain Clinic Visit - it's normally perfect but was well up - I was about to have an injection somewhere unthinkable !


----------



## Cow Pie (30 Jul 2014)

Throughout the day peoples' heart rates vary quiet a lot even when not exerting themselves. Food, drink, temperature, light, medication, dehydration etc... can have a significant effect.
While taking the RHR or HR on its own rarely points to anything it is still a flag to what possibly could be a problem.
I think your trainer was just surprised at your high(ish) HR due to a typical resting HR being roughly accepted as 60 to 80 BPM. Tachycardia whilst rare is always worth getting checked out if you believe you have a problem.
Now your doc has a series of heart rates recorded he can see it was simply an acute episode and nothing to worry about.
I did 8 years as an A&E triage nurse and all heart problems were taken seriously despite few actually being a major problem.
Good to hear you have the all clear 

Personally I think your trainer was worried about having to lock lips with you in case you needed the kiss of life . He obviously thinks this is beyond his job description and doesn't pay enough by far


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Jul 2014)

Good news, happy that the 105 wasn't the norm


----------



## AlanTh (30 Jul 2014)

I'm glad that everything has turned out ok.

I too have "white coat syndrome". I also know the reason why I have that "disorder".

My blood pressure zooms whenever I am being the subject of medics observations. I have a history of being the "carer" of people being tested. I know how to comfort and look after people - I am unused to being the one being "looked at". The only reason that I got "looked at" at recently was for changing area, and registering with a new GP.

I had a very strange episode about four years ago - it hadn't happened before, and has never happened since. I had been feeling a bit unwell for a few hours, and decided to go to bed for the night, although I didn't think that I would actually get any sleep, So I stacked the pillows up and just lay/sat resting with my eyes closed. When my wife looked at me she said that I had turned a whitish colour. My eyesight started to give the impression of a shimmering hologram. I was complaining about being hot, but my wife said that I was icy cold to the touch. She asked if she should call 999. By this time I was "drifting", and just said that she should do whatever she thought best.

A first responder ambulance man arrived very soon. He attached monitors for heart etc. He got straight onto his radio and called for a full ambulance - asking, "How long?" He put a needle straight into the top of my hand, and taped it down - I can't remember what they call these things, but they are to administer drugs quickly.

When the ambulance crew arrived I was feeling a lot better - oxygen works wonders!

I was carted off to hospital with blue lights and sirens. I found out that my heart rate had gone down to 20 beats per minute. I was asked at the time "Was I VERY fit?" I thought that a strange question, lying on a bed like a beached whale. I replied that I was fairly fit - but no way super fit.

I was let out of hospital after three hours - the consultant saying something like "these things sometimes happen". I was leaving anyway 

I have had every blood test going and heart monitoring - there is nothing wrong.

Whatever happened that night is a mystery.


----------



## lazy (1 Aug 2014)

AlanTh said:


> I'm glad that everything has turned out ok.
> 
> I too have "white coat syndrome". I also know the reason why I have that "disorder".
> 
> ...



I am glad you are fine and i am writing this to you. we humans are so fragile yet we think we are so strong.


----------



## lazy (1 Aug 2014)

Cow Pie said:


> Throughout the day peoples' heart rates vary quiet a lot even when not exerting themselves. Food, drink, temperature, light, medication, dehydration etc... can have a significant effect.
> While taking the RHR or HR on its own rarely points to anything it is still a flag to what possibly could be a problem.
> I think your trainer was just surprised at your high(ish) HR due to a typical resting HR being roughly accepted as 60 to 80 BPM. Tachycardia whilst rare is always worth getting checked out if you believe you have a problem.
> Now your doc has a series of heart rates recorded he can see it was simply an acute episode and nothing to worry about.
> ...



yes the Doctors notes says i dont have Tachycardia, however i am concerned my HR is higher than average i would like to bring it down as i have read people with higher rate or tend to have heart related issues at later stage.

i hope i don't have to get lock lips from him you know what i mean


----------

